# what interchanges with Bryant?



## wing nut

Never mind, i forgot...cutler-hammer!


----------



## B4T

Murray and GE breakers will fit just fine.. check with the manufacture if they accept that brand breaker going into a Bryant panel..

They will work.... it is all about listing the product that is the problem....


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

wing nut said:


> Never mind, i forgot...cutler-hammer!


True, Eaton/Cutler-Hammer passes out a booklet with their "classified" CL breakers. Tells all the panels they can be legally installed in.

I never leave home without it.

Wait..that would be my AMEX card:laughing:


----------



## gold

uh ... use Bryant.
Cutler Hammer type BR (Bryant) or CL (listed replacement) 

You can't use GE or Murray as the "other Cletis" said.


----------



## Magnettica

Change out that old POS Bryant and install a new panel with interlock cover for PGW. I've been doing so many of those lately it's crazy!


----------



## ibuzzard

Goldagain said:


> "other Cletis" .


Heh, heh. Beautiful......


----------



## papaotis

most resi breakers will fit and work just fine. seen many panels with several different brands, but there is that legal problem of "listed":no:


----------



## gracywatson

From time to time there may be a need to change a breaker or add one to your electrical panel. However, beakers are of brand specific and require the exact replacement type to function properly in the electrical panel. May be you can go for GE breaker.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician

papaotis said:


> most resi breakers will fit and work just fine. seen many panels with several different brands, but there is that legal problem of "listed":no:


Some AHJ's will reluctantly allow the "classified" breakers but one must have a lot of back-up paperwork.

If a problem comes up I'm not sure if the OEM or the breaker mfr. assumes product liability.


----------

